# Mots Cachés Plus



## WEBST (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour!

Nous sommes fiers que je viens vous présenter notre nouvelle application iPhone en ligne sur l'AppStore sous le nom de Mots Cachés Plus!

Mots Cachés Plus est l'un des jeux mondiaux de puzzle le plus connu. C'est un moyen formidable de passer le temps et d'enrichir votre vocabulaire.
Le jeu dépend des facultés d'observation et de réflexion du joueur afin de découvrir les mots cachés dans la grille.

Caractéristiques:
-"Infinite" nombre de jeux, immédiatement créés
-5 niveaux de difficulté avec les niveaux les plus durs verrouillés
-13 catégories avec des milliers de mots soigneusement choisis (fromage français, pays, villes du monde, villes françaises, mythologie grecque, mer, animaux, oiseaux, couleurs, prénoms masculins, prénoms féminins, professions, variétés de raisins)
-2 thèmes de fond au choix
-Statistiques de vos records
-Sauvegarde automatique afin de ne pas perdre un jeu que vous avez commencé
-Graphiques haute définition optimisés pour iPhone4
-Définitions de mots pour certaines catégories (fromage français, mythologie grecque, professions, variétés de raisins)
-Affichez vos résultats sur Facebook grâce à l'application *et défiez vos amis de battre votre record

Note : Afin de poster vos résultats sur Facebook et voir d'autres jeux de Webst, vous devez avoir une connexion internet

Vidéo de démonstration: Mots Cachés
iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/ru/app/ilele/id423523264?mt=8
Site web: http://wgames.gr/game.php?n=57

Le jeu est vendu à *0,79* centimes pour une durée limitée.

Bon jeu!


----------



## WEBST (10 Mars 2011)

Merci!  


Ici, vous pouvez trouver promo codes pour l' application "Mots Cachés Plus":

KNMRMPRJA3AF

PFW343THWPPP


S'il vous plaît, mentionner quel promo code vous avez utiliser pour faciliter d'autres.


----------

